# Slide Show using Photoshop CS2



## ebony (Aug 27, 2001)

I would like to make and burn a slideshow of my Chinese vacation but I can't figure how to do it using Photoshop CS2. I tied it using Elements but it produced very fuzzy photos on my CD. Any help? I also would like to add music to the back gound.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Is CS2 supposed to have a way to do that? I know you can export flash from Imageready but I haven't seen anything in what I have about slideshow production.

If you want to free trial something dedicated to the task I'd suggest CD and DVD PictureShow from Ulead at http://www.ulead.com/dps/runme.htm.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I've never done this, but have you looked into Windows Movie Maker ..
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/moviemaker/expert/northrup_02december02.mspx


----------



## ebony (Aug 27, 2001)

I tried Ulead but it only allows 10 photos on the slide show. As for MS Movie Maker, I tried it but the show doesn't show full size photos and no music. Thanks for the attempts anyway. I'm still sure I can use one of the Photoshop programs. I'll keep trying.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that 10 photo limit is just for the trial version so people don't try to do their whole project on the sly eh? If you want something for free try Irfanview. I don't know if it supports audio though.

And WMM in Vista is more capable of doing what you're after but if not specified as your OS I assume XP.

Good luck.


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Irfanview can do the slide show with music in background.
Download irfanview and all plugins from the website:
http://www.irfanview.com/
Install first the programme and then the plugins.
Open the programme.
Press W

At this point the slide show window will open.
Put the music file you want to play first. By default irfanview lists graphics so you'll need to use the drop down menu to select mp3.
Then add the photo's.

When all is done, on the bottom ledt corner there is an option to burn to cd or create an exe file. Choose what suits you

If you want to add text or lables to your photos, you can do that in photoshop first, save and then create the slide show.

It is important that the mp3 is listed first so that the music will play.

I did a trial run. It took 150 photos and created the file in under 30 seconds. No errors. I did have a few problems with the music until I realised that my speakers were turned off LOL.


----------



## Cyberianhusky (Jun 4, 2001)

I just finish slide show for a coworker who just came back from China with Producer from Photodex. Great program and simple to use. www.photodex.com


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi. Been experimenting since my last post.

You do not specify what your final output medium will be, i.e. do you only want something that can play on computers or do you want a disk you can pop into your dvd player and share with your friends as they sit around your TV drinking merlot?

If it is simply for computer output, then Irfanview will do the job quickly, no frills but you'll have background music and the pics will scroll by. You can save your pics as a stand alone exe file which works superbly. You can even save it as a screen saver, both work well.

I have also had a look at windows video maker. The only advantage to this would be the added benefits of titles, credits and transition effects. For ease, set the default time you want to display each photo before adding them, other wise you will spend hours trying to do so manually for each picture.
You can do this under
<tools>
<options>
-advanced-
Again this plays superbly on the pc. Unfortunately as far as I can see you can only save your work in wmv format which limits playback to windows media player. I tried my disc in three different dvd players, from the cheap and nasty to the very expensive, and not one could play the cd. Even a DVD player sporting the windows logo.

Now if you want to play this on a tv, then I think you will have to look at something a little more upmarket. But here is what I came up with:

Irfanview does have an option to burn to cd and create a video cd. You must have nero burner installed. I did a trail, but sadly could not get the sound to work This may because I only have nero express as apposed to the full version. The quality was not very good either.

I then tried the NTI CD & DVD Maker gold version 6, which was packaged with my acer laptop. This proved easy following the prompts, however the quality was very poor. It did not even look good on my 13 inch tv, so would hate to see it on anything bigger.

I then used CyberLink PowerProducer 2 Gold which came packaged with my LG external DVD writer. Here I hit pay dirt. It has a similar interface as windows movie maker. I did not spend time messing with transitions so I don't know if it has these. But it has three advantages over the other software:
1. Seperate albums can be made
2. A nifty feature which adjusts the viewing time of photos to the length of the track you are playing in the background.
3. It creates a VCD which will play in most DVD players.

You can also create rather nice menues and there are lots of other options which I never looked at. The quality was also not bad.

For these projects I used 150 photos so there appears to be no limit.
The average size was 30mb which is small enough.

I am not sure if CyberLink PowerProducer 2 Gold is easily available. I have used it to make excellent DVD movies in the past. As this is not the full version I would expect even greater things from the commercial product available in stores. So you may want to invest a bit of your wild life collection (South African thing, all our money has wild animals on). As for the version I used, it came packaged with my LG DVD writer.

Anyway I hope this has been usefull.


----------



## ebony (Aug 27, 2001)

I plan to sit around the TV with my friends watching my photos of China but probably drinking Shiraz and toasting the South African cricket team. The work you put in was awesome!! Thank you very much. I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Good luck


----------



## ebony (Aug 27, 2001)

I tried to use Irfanview but I can't get the slide show to work on my DVD Player on the T.V.
I then tried NTI CD Maker but couldn't add music.
Next Cyberlink but it wouldn't recognize my photos. It seems to be in a movie mode.


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

What version of cyberlink are you using. If the same as mine, I will set out a step for step outline tomorrow.


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Here is where I went to create the VCD using Cyberlink Power Producer 2 Gold.

Produce Movie Disk
VCD
Location - Canada
Arrow - Next

IMPORT/CAPTURE CONTENT
-Actions
- Create Slide Show

Hoping this will get you started.

As I said previously, this programme produced the best results


----------



## ebony (Aug 27, 2001)

I can't seem to find a place on Cyberlink site to download the Power Producer 2 Gold. i downloaded Media Show and Power DVD but no Gold.


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Oh bother. Let me see what I can do


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

I think what you want is power producer 4.
Link below:
http://www.cyberlink.com/multi/download/trials_3_ENU.html
but the limitations on the trail version may be a problem


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Okay look on the web found this programme. Have not tried it but it is free so have a look.
http://www.dirfile.com/x_vcd_player.htm


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Sorry had a look. It does not work.


----------



## ebony (Aug 27, 2001)

Yes,I tried it but no sound and only 50 pics.


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Okay Ebony. Let us look at this from a different perspective. As we have already acertained, nti and irfan view are not what we are looking for. Power producer probably would work, but is expensive. The irony is I have three copies of the programme
What you must have is wmm, but it creates a wmv file which will not play on your DVD. So we need to figure out a way to convert this to some sort of VCD. I shall look around. Maybe some one will read this post and know how it can be done


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Was it Adobe Premier Elements that Produced the fuzzy output ??


----------



## ebony (Aug 27, 2001)

Photoshop Elements 3.0


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Hummm .. PSE and APE are up to Version 6 & 4 now.
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...adobe&lp=7&type=product&cp=1&id=1186006593329
This looks like a good price ... ~$90 for both.
Maybe you can find a similar deal up there.

Never played with slide shows for a DVD player, but wonder if you used a wrong setting somewhere .. 
which would the reason for your fuzzy output.

Did see in the Help file for PSE 5 .. It likes to have APE installed.

PSE 6 and APE 4 looks like it has about the same tools as the previous versions ..
but the GUI looks different ... (More Vista like)


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Okay. Have now learnt more about slide show presentations than than I thought possible.

After much experimentation have come up with the following.

How to create a slide show for DVD output using 100% free software.

This is a multi step process.

What software do you need:
-Microsoft Movie Maker (MMM) Version 5.1 (2.1) - Part of the Windows XP service pack 2.
-Super v2007.build.23(July4,2007) by eRightSoft - Can be downloaded from:
http://www.afterdawn.com/software/video_software/video_encoders/super.cfm

Once you have got the required software you can begin.

Open up MMM.
Ensure Tasks pane is visible. If not click on the tasks icon at the top of the window.
Set the time you want each slide to display. [tools] [options] {advanced}
Import pictures
Import audio or music
Experiment with transitions etc.
Save to my computer.

Second open Super. Use this programme to encode the wmf into a DVD readable format.
I got acceptable results as follows:
Select the Output Container - Automode
Preset profile - DVD - PAL(This works on my TV, but this is a regional setting so some experimentation may be required)
Drop A Valid Multimedia File Here - Right click {add multimedia file}
Encode
By default Super saves the new encoded VOB file to your C: drive.

Lastly use your DVD writing software to burn a DVD-R finalised disk with the session finalised.

Okay now I have done this and it does work in my dvd player.
All software used is 100% full version and free.

I recommened you are prepared to fiddle and experiment. There are lots of options available. I have tried to get a good result using the easiest method.

Super is a rather quirky programme. But it gets the job done so just ignore the various errors reported and click okay.

Good luck.


----------



## BDACBT (Oct 13, 2007)

Have you checked out the tutorials at www.russellbrown.com ? He has a slide show tutorial there. I don't recall if the technique is applicable to CS2. Some good stuff, nonetheless. :up:


----------



## ebony (Aug 27, 2001)

Couldn't find anything at russellbrown. I tried Elements again and set up the slides at higher definition. The problem is that when I load my photos into the slide maker they don't come out in the sequence they were originally in. I have them numbered bot Elements insists on putting them in another arrangement. I think date they were taken. I'm trying to find a way for Elements to accept the arrangement I loaded. Note to Caraewilton. Thanks for all the work you put in to solve my problem Right now my computer won't download MS Moviemaker. I'm trying to fix the problem and when I do I'll follow your suggestion.


----------



## ebony (Aug 27, 2001)

Caraewilton. I got the MSMM downloaded and loaded the photos. Problem is I can't get the music to play throughout the slide show.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

When you run it in WMM before making the slideshow movie and you have it in timeline view do you see gaps in the audio/music track below the photos? Or does it just not play the music below the photos even though it clearly shows there is a music track below?

You'll need to adjust or/and add to fill in the gaps in the first case and maybe take a look at the audio levels in the second case.

Are you using an MP3 as the music format? I used an MP3 and had no problems at all. Then I saved the movie as DV-AVI (NTSC) to retain as much quality as possible and then using DVD Flick http://www.dvdflick.net/ I quickly and easily converted the avi to an authored DVD. I don't know what quality you are looking for but it was pretty good, not the best but that's to be expected once its converted to DVD format and quality.


----------



## BDACBT (Oct 13, 2007)

On russellbrown.com, under CS3 Scripts in the Dr. Brown's 1.9.2. Services, the 4th item is Dr. Brown's Slide Show.

The ProShow products at www.photodex.com are pretty cool tools. 3 products that range from $29.00 to $249.00. I've used Gold and Producer for a while.


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

BDACBT said:


> On russellbrown.com, under CS3 Scripts in the Dr. Brown's 1.9.2. Services, the 4th item is Dr. Brown's Slide Show.


I went here. Cool site by the way. The question is does this allow one to save in a format which can be played in a dvd player.


----------



## BDACBT (Oct 13, 2007)

caraewilton said:


> I went here. Cool site by the way. The question is does this allow one to save in a format which can be played in a dvd player.


To be honest, I don't know. I saw the tutorial on creating a slide show, but like I said, I use ProShow Producer. I paid a bunch of bucks for it, so I try to use it for all my slide shows.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Dr. Brown was using CS3 Extended Edition in order to get the script support he needed to create the slideshow. No way in Timbuktu that's possible in CS2 I'd wager. Even using the scripts it still took quite a bit of expert manipulation in CS3 to get a slideshow with fairly basic behaivor (i.e. preset dimensions, simple transitions, no control over audio levels and carefully adjusting length of show to availible audio instead of the other way around, etc.) but it was still cool to see a master bend CS3 to his will and get very respectable results.

BTW, the output was quicktime movie so it would be relatively easy to get it on DVD from there.


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Well I guess that leaves Ebony trying to get his slideshow working using the free stuff.


----------



## richkuy (Dec 25, 2006)

I am not sure why no one has suggested the free download Photo Story 3 from Microsoft--i have used it and it is very easy automatic slideshow software--moreso than the tortuous adventures above seem to have been.  Google it and decide for yourself. Tutorials online enter 'photo story 3 tutorials' into google. good luck 
richkuy


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks richkuy. Did not know about it. Will have a look.


----------



## ebony (Aug 27, 2001)

Thanks from Ebony richkuy. I downloade the program.set up a photo story with my photos including music,set the profile for creating video cds-NTSC,clicked nevt and the program "built the story" in a specific location. It seems to be a wmv format which I can't chenge. I burned a cd but it wont play on my DVD player. I 'm not sure if I did everything right.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

A SVCD or VCD will probably play on your DVD player--you need to take the wmv file of your slide show and use an authoring program to make an SVCD so it will play on a DVD player. Or you can author a DVD from the .wmv slideshow too.

Nero has a free trial of thier software you can use to make either. http://www.nero.com/enu/downloads-nero8-trial.php


----------



## richkuy (Dec 25, 2006)

Ebony, it is my understanding that a CD will play in your computer but you will need to burn a DVD to play your slideshow on a DVD player. do you have DVD burning software on your computer? 

rk


----------



## ebony (Aug 27, 2001)

CD will play on both although my burner is a DVD burner. It also burns CDs.


----------



## ebony (Aug 27, 2001)

I tried to use Nero but I get the message "Unable to insert F:\Photography\PhotoStory1.wp3".
I can't figure a way of changing the wp3 file which plays on MS Player but nothing else.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

You are trying to use the project file instead of the .wmv file that is produced by PhotoStory to make the VCD.

If you don't have the .wmv file yet you have to open up the wp3 project file in PhotoStory and go all the way to the end to where the .wmv is made from the project.

Nero won't understand the .wp3 extension at all.


----------

